
How iOS 10 engulfed a corporate wifi network - alecpinkham
https://www.appneta.com/blog/how-the-ios-10-update-engulfed-our-corporate-wifi/
======
atxlurker
I rarely see it discussed in articles like this, but Apple OS X Server has a
cache service that is relatively simple to setup. It provides a local network
cache for OS X and iOS downloads (also app store). It wouldn't lessen the
local congestion, but it mitigates the upgrade-ageddon effect on your external
bandwidth.

